# I have hard time find snow plow for 1979 F150



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello

I been check this almost everytime it snow. I wish I was register this 3 years.

I do want plow snow since I did many time with tractors that was not mine.

I am deaf so it hard to type in English word for you. Just ask me if you don't understand what I am say.

Here story I got my first 1979 f150 4wd with 4 inches lift it have new frame mean it will last another 20 years. I argue with my Dad to not buy any truck with computer or sensor or weak because I don't like work on electric since I have trouble patient with that. I do have lot old tractors and rebuilt engines on that.

I did drove this f150 though snow storm 2 weeks ago it is beast, never got stuck it just work though 6 inches of snow on road and we drove for 15 miles.wesport That why I want snow plow then I went to boss, snow way, meyer, and any website and they don't have snow plow for my truck but they make snow plow for 1980 or up. That why I am ask your help.

Here pictures of f150, case 222, oldest ward garden tractor, and Ford 601


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I couldn't post 6 image at same time so here pictures. I know you love pictures than read word

Case 222 with old blue tractor that is Ward make from gilson.









Our ford 601 we got from great grandma in summer since she die in May.


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to plowsite, there are alot of Pros here that can help you with any question u may have,, i went to westerns web site and i see what u mean as far as the year of the truck, i would suggest finding a local dealer and ask them what would work.... I'm sure that truck could handle a 8' plow with equal ballast..


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to plowsite.

Sno-Way manufactures a plow that will fit your 79' F150. Our MT series with a 90" blade would be the application we offer. It comes standard with our patented hydraulic down pressure system. Blade options would be either steel or polycarbonate. We also offer wireless controls. You can learn more at http://www.snoway.com . :waving:


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

well Toby (off Subject) the more and more i see your posts the more and more I'm convinced that a sno-way would be a good choice..note local dealer here in pa is also a distributer


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank 
For me I just want one that are light but very strong that won't shatter if accident hit bump or curb. For me price is most big for me since I have hard time get job in Michigan:angry:

I remember that snoway I check last year for ranger. How much cost for steel or polycarbonate? I don't want biggest snow plow on my f150 then it be heavy then stress on joint plus thing that don't like hold heavy thing.

Keep in mind I am use stick it 4 speed transmission but 1 gear is actual strong plus not need use gas to run during pull stuff. It have 6 incline engine.

I think 8 feet for snow plow will be enough for my f150 but 9 feet is way big and could break front axle from bounce on horrible bad road in Detroit.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Milwaukee;469596 said:


> Thank
> For me I just want one that are light but very strong that won't shatter if accident hit bump or curb. For me price is most big for me since I have hard time get job in Michigan:angry:
> Our plows are built strong with a 5 year commercial structural warranty. We cover all electrical and hydraulic components for 2 years.
> 
> ...


Milwaukee,

Thank you for your interest in our snow plows.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank 7'6 will be good.

I don't know but in Michigan they are tougher to get good price. I am worry but will it be cost over 2,000 dollars?

There dealer in Trenton I will call him but I am not sure if we went that place for gravel and soil.

Who will install and how long it get to do that? 2 hours? DO they need weld mount to frame?

I don't know but want best opinion on steel or polycarbonate. I heard that polycarbonate are very brittle if you hit something that are sharp object will punch plow and make hole on it.

I feel steel is best but weight is issue.


One more question if I got plow and how long joint last? My joints is very tight no play. If u joint is bad will it snap if plow snow to pile? 

I think we are pay first is truck's problem then buy snow plow.


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

It depends on if you are plowing alot of snow. you will be ok doing driveways with your half ton truck and a 7'6 plow. but if your getting in to commercialy plowing and parking lots i would put a 1ton (dana 60) front axle in your truck (if it were me)

and your truck is beautiful i love the look of it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

ummmmmm Fordzilla.......this post is 3 years old and Mil has an f-250 now I think


----------



## fordzilla (Sep 1, 2010)

oops didnt realize the date,, i musta dozed off an started goin back through pages lol sorry


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

What ever happened to that truck Mil?? thats by far the best body stlye in my opnion..


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Whatever happened to Milwaukee. I haven't heard from him on here or FTE in a while.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

thesnowman269;1090642 said:


> What ever happened to that truck Mil?? thats by far the best body stlye in my opnion..


Let say overwork it trash. It wasn't made to handle 4K pound in bed. Plus it wasn't made for daily drive like 40k miles a year. All truck is gone expect engine/tran/transfer case it still in garage.

Bought 95 F250 last year to replaced that one and still have F250 now.


----------



## Mattsautobody (Dec 14, 2009)

western makes an ultramount set up for 73-79 fords, saw one the other day


----------

